# Mixed race sperm donor



## Alloydy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi I'm looking for any advice we are looking for a sperm donor, my husband is mixed race 1/2 Jamaican 1/2Irish, and We are really struggling to find a SD that is mixed race, has anybody came across this problem I've searched clinics from London to Scotland where we live, to the European spermbank and had no luck,  my h had a vasectomy reversal done and it was unsuccessful   icsi is also not possible for us either as my h sperm count is 0, SD is are only option
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you tried looking at Cryos based in New York?  It is more expensive as they have to transport the sperm to Cryos Denmark who can then send to your clinic, but you might find more choice of different race donors at this bank?  


There is one guy listed on the site, by the name of Daryl who is non anon so contactable when child is 18 and has english, Irish, Jamican ethncity but both his parents are West Indian?


Best of luck


Passenger x


----------



## Alloydy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey passenger, thank you so much I'm going to have a look, daryl sounds the perfect ethnicity....oh I don't think I'll sleep tonight lol


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to FF!!!

Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE
Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE

The Mens Room ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together. 
Good luck!



Jenny


----------



## Alloydy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi passenger

I had a look at daryl, he looks like he could match the only problem is my clinic doesn't except donors from cryos, I'm going for a consultation on 5th April and if they can't find me a sd that matches I'll have to re-think what clinic I use, I got so excited when I seen his profile and come down with a quick bump when they said they don't except from cryos   so I don't know how this is going to end up, but thanks for your help x


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Alloydy


That a bit of a disappointment about your clinic not using Cryos.  I was having tx abroad in Cyprus and they said to me that as long as the sperm was transported to them from Denmark in Europe (as they didnt have a licence to accept from the USA) it was all OK as New York Cryos ship it to Denmark first, although more expensive for the client in shipping costs.


I thought you were going to say, he is a match but too tall, as he was 6ft ++.  


Best of luck with your journey, the ladies on the donor sperm thread maybe able to help you with suggestions as to clinics in the UK who can help match you to a donor.  I suppose another idea might be to use a relative of your DP or to try advertise privately for a suitable person, but you may have already thought about this.


Passenger x


----------



## Alloydy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi passenger,

He was a perfect match in every way, as my dh is 6ft4" I might have a look at Denmark for treatment, desperate measures and all of that !!! You mention cyprus we are actually moving to cyprus next yr !! But I have been assured by spire that they should be able to find me a match as they use there London clinic for sd and there is more of a culture mix in London, god it's so stressful, but I'm sure it'll be worth it soon fingers crossed 
Thanks passenger xxx


----------

